# pelvic floor dysfunction



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

A few years ago I had a defecogram and they found that the angle widens during my push/relaxation maneuver, but I only evacuated a small amount of the barium paste. The report said the technician did not find any rectoceles.

I just started going to a new GI and he did a rectal exam and said that I seem to be able to perform the maneuvers. I can push, relax, hold as per his instructions. He believes I may not have pelvic floor dysfunction and may have problems higher up in the colon, but will do further testing.

I had a sitz marker test in the past as well. The markers were all at the descending and sigmoid colon days 3-5. I had a small BM at day 7 and it showed I still had a bunch at day 8 in the same area.

He ordered the anorectal manometry for me and will be doing it later this week. If I'm able to relax, shouldn't I be able to have complete bowel movements? Could this still be pelvic floor dysfunction?


----------

